# 220 foot lightbulb snipe



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

It is really nice out today so I figured push my shooting alittle further. I'm really enjoying this long range shooting  8 mil steel. Thanks for watching.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting my friend....ha ha only if I could see that far..all you guys are inspiring to me..you(S.S. Slinger)Treefork..Bill Hays..M.J.

the list goes on....Love the video's......OM


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

I´m full of admiration about your impressive shooting skills!

Take care!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

hey thanks guys.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice shot! They are discontinuing incandescent light bulbs. What will you shoot when they are gone?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

NaturalFork said:


> Nice shot! They are discontinuing incandescent light bulbs. What will you shoot when they are gone?


Well i have around 100 in stock of old ones yet. but when there gone i guess ill have to raid the cabinets


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Let's analyze the individual components of this video:
Long distance shooting is cool.
Slo-mo is cool.
Breaking stuff is cool.
Hat trick for SS Slinger!
What shooter are you using for these exploits of yours?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I'll bet all the neighbors have their light bulbs under lock and key!!! Nice shooting!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

M.J said:


> Let's analyze the individual components of this video:
> Long distance shooting is cool.
> Slo-mo is cool.
> Breaking stuff is cool.
> ...


Most shots are with the sps and pseudo tapers.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Another fun video of a great shot dude! I could not find you in the video until you did moved! Great shot man. Love the vids lately.

Keep having fun bro,
SF


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!! Nice shooting Chris!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice shooting!!!


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> hey thanks guys.


Don´t mention it mate! :cookie:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

just WOW ! so cool makes me gonna go shooting !

cheers


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I had to look for you because you are so far away!!!! I see you back there. That is an awesome feat of sniping!!!  Congratulations!!!! :bowdown: SPS :bowdown: Chris :bowdown: SPS :bowdown: Chris :bowdown:


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

I probably couldnt even see that far to shoot something that small lol. Amazing shooting there man.

I can barely hit a 4ft x3ft target at a little more than half that distance.


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice shooting!


----------

